# Do you remember the First Time?



## ozstone (Jul 8, 2007)

Can you recall the very first time you got stoned,

Its been a few years now, nearly 17 years to be exact.
My first time was when I was at boarding school and a dude bought some shit back from break with him, I remember it being just leaf, and it wasn't even dried, anyways he rolled a spliff and I remember it being a bitch to burn, but for a Virgin it got me high, I remember going back to my cubicle and laying there just staring at the ceiling too paranoid to be seen, but about two hours later it was dinner time, and I had major munchies and ate enough food for about five people, 
ah those were the days


----------



## the widowman (Jul 8, 2007)

there was black hash around at the time someone got me to roll a joint, (as i was rooling rollups) and thats all i can remember (very stoned)


----------



## affliction (Jul 8, 2007)

hahahaha, very nice

i remember my first time

it was out of a homemade bowl, it was kazoo, at a party....goood, good times. dont know if i got high or not because i was drunk..but its all good


----------



## moxtox (Jul 8, 2007)

I remember my first time, and im sorry to say it was a horrible experience. I was stoned out of my mind, couldnt see straight, couldnt walk straight and definitely couldnt think straight. It was so intense i kept blacking out.


But on the other hand i can still look back to that day and find some things funny. For one i was totally paranoid, i remember thinking that if the cops came by, i was in a skatepark, then to just hop the fence and run into the woods. I also remember thinking my parents were at the skatepark and were spying on me from across the skatepark trying to decide if i was high, i remember i waved at this couple like 3 times thinking they were my parents. 

Now i smoke every so often, but i almost always tense up and im afraid of that one situation. But all in all, i htink im coming around and i like it all a little more. I'm still not a big stoner, but im beginning to come around.

mt


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 8, 2007)

no i honestly dont, my parents smoked in front of me since i can remember... so its like always been around, no big deal really... i got a few kids high for their first time and my friend scotty mann... i smoke like 4 bowls ina row with this kid and he said he wasnt high, i was bAKED how could this be??? anyone ever heard that b4?


----------



## OG Greenthumb (Jul 8, 2007)

Ahhh yes, The first time. It was about twenty years ago now, but I remember it like it was yesterday. My mother and father had devorced and to keep the bills paid my father grew to help supliment the income. Being a smoker himself he allways kept about a pound stashed in the freezer for himself. One day during summer vacation I stumbled upon his stash while looking for something to eat. Not knowing the difference between rolling papers and regular paper back then I took some computer paper from the dot mattrix printer we had. Cut the paper into rolling paper size pieces. Curled them with a bic pen, put the weed inside and lit it with some paper matches. Man did I get stonned, I'll never forget it. 

I love you dad.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jul 10, 2007)

One word, SHITTY!

I was 17, my friends had made it their mission to get me stoned after hearing that I had never smoked before. After school, we went to this kids house and smoke 4 bowls out of a small plastic bong. I hadn't noticed any feeling untill the fourth bowl. It hit like a ton of bricks. I couldn't hold a thought for any amount of time. I decided to hit up the trampalene in this kids backyard. I think I jump once or twice and then I blacked out on the trampalene. My friends woke me, we drove to another house, I blacked out in the back of my car. My friends woke me up again and this time I made an effort to drive home. I felt like I had been driving for hours when I had only driven halfway down the street. I pulled over and blacked out again. When I woke up it was dark outside, I continued to feel odd and disoriented for two fuckin' days! I swore I'd never smoke again.... I lie a lot.


----------



## MR2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh ya I remember my first time. Some may have been paranoid about getting caught by the cops but we almost did. I was with my step-brother and a friend of ours. We had to walk at night to our friends grandmas house cuz thats where his pot was, then behind her house is a huge lot where our city stores sand for the roads in the winter, so we climbed up one of these 40 foot tall sand piles and began to cheech out of this cheep metal piece. We got so fried we decided to roll down the hills for an amount of time I don't even remember. After which, we started walking back to my dad's house, as soon as we came around the pile there was a car about 100yds away one the other side of some railroad tracks. We walked for a little while then a spot light was right on us, so of course we took off running. Not really positive that it was a cop cuz we didn't stick around to find out. We got back home and just sat out on deck and chilled. That was the one and only time I have ever encountered a cop while stoned, hopefully I'm not jinxing myself.


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 10, 2007)

Man i think i was around 13 or so but that was over 20yr ago, and i barley remember what i did last week...It would be kind of nice to remember that.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 11, 2007)

My first time I was like 14 and me and my buddy were riding around in his truck blazing. I didn't actually get high, but the cottonmouth was unbelievable. I kept asking him "Dude.....why is my mouth so fucking dry?"


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 11, 2007)

My 1st time I was bout 14 12 years ago.Anyway my cous found like a nickle or so under my dad's van.It was kinda funny cuz he had just got back from church.We waited till that night and went up on top of the garage.We made a bong out a milk jug.I've never coughed so much in my life,I even got sick but man was I baked.I got the worst case of cotton mouth and munchies,I ate and drank everything not 2 mention smoked like 2 packs of butts.I guess god sent us back a stash from heaven or something lol
Hell for 2 years after I was always lookin under that damn van for some bud,especially after my dad got back from church.


----------



## krime13 (Jul 12, 2007)

I got stoned for the first time right befoure the gym class, I've smoked befoure , but that time was the first time I got really baked...First came the uncontrolible laughter as me and 2 friends glanced at eachother douring warmup, than we had to run around the gym, I got so into it that I forgot to turn and ran head first into the wall, more uncontrolible laughter...We werent really woried about getting in trouble cos the crew I hang out with were allways on the shitlist anyway, and everybody knew that some of us got high, so it wasn't a big deal, we did it almost dayly since then, douring recess.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

Smoked out of a Jimmy Hendrix bowl...just remember walking in circles....blazed...


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 13, 2007)

nickledyme said:


> My 1st time I was bout 14 12 years ago.Anyway my cous found like a nickle or so under my dad's van.It was kinda funny cuz he had just got back from church.We waited till that night and went up on top of the garage.We made a bong out a milk jug.I've never coughed so much in my life,I even got sick but man was I baked.I got the worst case of cotton mouth and munchies,I ate and drank everything not 2 mention smoked like 2 packs of butts.I guess god sent us back a stash from heaven or something lol
> Hell for 2 years after I was always lookin under that damn van for some bud,especially after my dad got back from church.


Did you ever find any after that time?

~Ethno


----------



## Cyphe City (Jul 14, 2007)

i rememeber , i was pretty high ,i was wit my girlfrend at the time , i was a frshman she was a junoir , so we copped it , wen to her crib , rolled it and i like a curious Fu** smoked it and got realllly* high and had to go home like 5 mins after we smoked , my mom new it , wasnt soo pissed but neways the paranoia was killing me at the moment


----------



## Taipan (Jul 15, 2007)

mine was after work when i was 17 and i got soo ripped i went home and it was difficult to even hold a fork


----------



## 5mok3aBlunt (Jul 15, 2007)

Fist time I smoke was when I was 16 smoke a bid ass blunt and a couple hits from the bong had the munchies, laughing for every little thing, lose of memory, paranoid, and couldn't concentrate lol it was the best. Then the next day he brought like half a blunt to school smoked in the bathroom after that I was paranoid as hell cause I thought the teachers would smell it


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 15, 2007)

Sadly, I only vaguely remember the first time. But I do recall I smoked the ganj before I ever even smoked tobacco. I was thirteen, and for some reason, I had just recently opened up to the possibility of smoking anything. I remember we were hanging around the library, and we smoked those little pop horoscopes in the plastic tubes you find in the supermarket. Don't ask me why we decided to try this. I still am baffled by that to this day. 

My friend's family were all stoners of Portrugese descent emigrating from California earlier that year. The worst kind of stoners, as well. Dysfunctional, trashy, aggressive, and stupid. Well, when we returned to his house, there were no cigarettes to try, and I wasn't about to smoke their old, disgusting butts. His brother Josh was smoking a joint, and smoke was filling the room. I tried a few hits, but I don't recall it doing too much to me. I remember being in an altered state, but obviously it didn't have much of a lasting effect, because I didn't want to try it again for a number of months, when I started hearing reports about its effects from my other friends.

The second and third time though. Ooooh boy. Being horribly confused, laughing at every normal thing, and even being so messed up on a few occasions that movement made me vomit. It was rare, but it did happen to me a handful of times. Most of the time though, I thoroughly enjoyed it. But I was usually so stoned I could barely tell what was going on around me. I remember a few times where there were distinct visuals (such as vibrant colours, brightened lights, and trails), and distinct audio hallucinations, such as a Smashing Pumpkins song that played so perfectly in my head I swore it was on the radio.

But mostly, I had very powerful moments where I would retreat into my head, and my imagination went wild. That's what I loved about it, and that's what I love about it to this day. Though it is nothing like in those innocent days of youth.

I don't smoke now, but to be perfectly honest, when I smoked up until recently, I still had pretty powerful effects. Not nearly like I did when I first began to blaze, but my tolerance has rarely, if ever, been that significant. I always attributed it to those prolonged periods when I didn't smoke, but even those times I smoked on a very regular basis, it always got to me to some extent. And for that, I'm thankful. 

~Ethno


----------



## kellerfan87 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes! Ahh...the first time is special for everyone.

I was with all of my friends and we had probably the smallest amount of weed I have ever seen. We passed around some random bowl and smoked on a picnic table. I am not sure I realized I was high until the day after. After the session, I just kept on laughing and laughing and laughing.


----------



## EmPot (Jul 16, 2007)

1st time I smoked, my eyes got blood red and I got a bit lethargic. In retrospect, it was probably just really garbage weed.

2nd time I got BLAZED... my sense of time was thrown way off, a 10 minute walk felt like at least an hour. Its actually one of the few highs I remember so distinctly. I was fine until I got home, the paranoia!!!! My eyes easily red though (basically look like I'm randomly stoned), so I got away with it (i think? lol)... I was 12, or so.

Was a great experience, but not much smoking till after highschool.


----------



## Pizip (Jul 16, 2007)

During the time i was probably about 13 and in the 7th grade I rolled my first joint by myself and i smoked it in front of my house and then. It was my first time smoking a joint so i didn't know what to expect, but all of a sudden i went into my room fell asleep, woke up for school feeling relaxed, so i woke up high. I can't believe that i knew to pick out the seeds and stems... There was one seed that got into the joint and when i lit it and took one hit i heard something pop and i ws like " what the!..." shyeah it was great.


----------



## Salamandastron! (Jul 18, 2007)

first time i smoked i was a senior in High School ( i know, a late bloomer). my buddy got suspedned for beating some kid up so me and this girl i used to hang wit skipped school and hit up his house. he rolled up a dutch of some purplish shit he had and we smoked the whole thing. i didnt really get high though, maybe because i didnt know what to expect. i dunno. he and her were out of their minds though! ever since them im constantly in the Stratosphere.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 18, 2007)

my first time was in the when it was my second year in high school and it was me and my brother and some other people i didnt know. who became my friends after i started smoking. i love how those things happen. so we smoked like 2 blunts and i took a couple bong rips. i was so high that i couldnt move my fingers and i wasnt on earth anymore my friends were talking to me and i couldnt hear em. so after we were done smoking i went into the house and drank hella soda and ate some chocalate and made something to eat. i was laying on the couch and i couldnt move my body at all. it was the most amazing high that i have ever had. that was the highest i have ever gotten and it was my first time.

i love smoking..


i remember my first time because i wont let my self forget. when im down on my look i remeber this day and it makes me happy 

my first time...


i smoke that purple man. no joke. but know since i know about all the differnt strains ect im not that big ov fan of the purple since it always seems to give me headaches.


peace


----------



## atavistic (Jul 19, 2007)

Your nineteen hundred and eighty three - New Year's Eve.

A score and four ago.

Drunk on wine coolers in my car with 3 friends in ball-chilling cold. I believe the Doors were taking care of business on the cassette. We were heading to a party of about 100 people.

Da Bomb shit. It was a Spicoli scene as the car was way fogged by some tasty J's. It was the 1st for 3 of us, out of 4. We wound up crawling up the driveway to get to the party. Hung for about half hour before we went back for Round 2. Got in about 4AM, and despite a major hangover on New Years Day, have never looked back.

I remember certain early MJ moments vividly. I'd love to have the weed from then to smoke now to see if was really as good as I remember. There was some great, cotton-mouth, paranoia, cold sweat herb back in the day.

Looking back, I wish I'd have smoked more, not less.


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 3, 2007)

my first time i got so fucking high that i passed out. the people i was with thought i was dead. they put makeup on my face and debated whether or not to leave me in a dumpster. luckily i woke up. the moral of the story is be careful who you get high with.


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Aug 6, 2007)

First time for me was going to a buddies house.....damn that was like 17 years ago. buddy fired up a $5 joint between 4 of us. I was the only rookie, but we were all BAKED. For the first 2 or 3 years that I smoked,I smoked only on weekends, and It was always hydro. I never knew what midrange was till I ran out and had to pay $40 for some midrange instead of $35 that I usually paid for the 'dro..Man those were the days. Now hydro is $50 ..I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2007)

ozstone said:


> Can you recall the very first time you got stoned,
> 
> 
> I do remember the first time, it was a long time ago. I remember me and my 2 best friends got this joint from my older brother's room. I think we were 14 or so. We went to the park to smoke it and man, did we laugh our freakin heads off for about 2 hours or so. We were so messed up. I have been smokin since.
> When I don't smoke for a few days, I kinda get that high again. It will never be the same as the first time though. Ah good times.


----------



## mike_nothingface (Aug 6, 2007)

i remember it like yesterday. i was 10yo and me and a buddy of mine stole a fat bud from his brother (strain called seattles best) we went onto my friends roof and i rolled my first joint. unlike pizip i didnt get the sticks out and there was a hole in it but we went to the moon. two kids on a roof


----------



## massmurda420 (Aug 7, 2007)

my first time i got high with my sister i always went with her and she'd smoke around me N stuff but i never wanted to my 10th birthday she gave me a ciggerette and i tryed smoking that and i didnt finish so they passed me a blunt took a few puffs been pufferin ever sinse great times i tell ya


----------



## ozstone (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, 
I started this thread one night ages ago when I was pretty ripped and I just had a read back through all of them as I hadnt re-visited this thread for a while.
They are some special moments that will go to the grave with each of you, thanks for sharing and keep em coming, funny thing being a stoner, you can picture every story as if you were there too.


----------



## Bieri (Aug 17, 2007)

Man, when i was younger my best friends dad grew and mine would smoke right in front of me. I wouldnt say it drove me to smoking as well, but...it started like this. It was 5 years after i moved into my new town and many new friends had been made. Many lost. Fun years in retrospect looking back upon them with fully opened eyes, now probably bloodshot. My friend and i didnt know anything about weed besides the fact that you used a pipe to smoke it, and that we were both probably to noobish to roll a joint. With my quick thinking i summoned a pipe from the inside of my deep pocket that could hold many things, like a lighter, witch we also didnt happen to have. We used matches... to light a pipe... in the wind. And i breathed in, the smoke filled lungs clawing at my insides to be filled with air instead of the gas i forced it to take in. We were at a park, a dog park. And it was windy. When i asked my friend if he was messed up he said he wasn't even high. The world...was spinning, The ground as i walked undulated when my feet hit. Like a droplet of water falling a pond. I saw this every time i took a step forward. Finaly after many tries i found his problem. He was smoking it, but not really. He breathed in a just left the smoke in his mouth then blew it out. Without even taking it to his lungs. It was our first time, we felt bad,and good, like we just stole a candy bar and got away it. All in all great experience that i will never forget. And that feeling, love it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 26, 2007)

damn those were the good ol days. my best friend was a black dude in Va. he got this powdery shake shit from his friend at school for free. we packed the whole twenty in a home made bowl that he made in shop. we were walkin home to go watch our high school football game. thats when the paranoia hit. leaves were blowing across the ground all around us. in our lifted state my paranoid friend thought all the leaves were frogs lol which were his phobia. i can still exactly remember how he said " god damn look at all these frogs, get them the fuck away from me"!! i tried to convince him they were just leaves but his paranoia started to make me think he was right. i got home and my dad looked at me and said" what the fuck is wrong with you"? he said you been drinking? then he said let me smell your breath. he took one wiff and said you been smoking pot boy! he is totally against it. i convinced him i wasnt and spent the whole football game thinking he could see me in the bleachers on t.v. and could see i was high lol.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! When I was younger I sometimes would buy smoke from people that had kids and they smoked in front of them.  I really was never comfortable with that and always wondered if the kids would smoke as well.
Your parents smoked in front of you ever since you can remember.  




jacgrass420 said:


> no i honestly dont, my parents smoked in front of me since i can remember... so its like always been around, no big deal really... i got a few kids high for their first time and my friend scotty mann... i smoke like 4 bowls ina row with this kid and he said he wasnt high, i was bAKED how could this be??? anyone ever heard that b4?


----------



## craca102 (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember my first time pretty well. It was about my Junior year of High school and me and my friend were at my house and went to the back porch right outside my room to smoke. Ohh boy did we get stoned! We came back in my room and just started to laugh for quite a while and my friend said to me that we had to "de-stinkatize" and was the best line i have heard till this day.


----------



## krillianred (Oct 10, 2007)

it almost feels like we're talking about sex judging from all the nostalgia. 

i remember feeling extremely nauseous (anyone else on this forum felt that way?)


----------



## kizphilly (Oct 10, 2007)

i realy cant rember my first time exactly but i was young thou i think my brother got me my first bag lol but i always rember when i was young my friend stole some off his parents somked a lil and was to parnoid to take it home so i keep it it was like an 1/8th or a 1/4 it lasted so long i would smoke when i would stay home from school sick lol every once and a while damn i miss them days


----------



## Thundakat85 (Oct 10, 2007)

my first time wasnt too awfully long ago, me and a couple buddies of mine wanted to go see the movie 300. They had a pretty fat sack, so they started to smoke, and I took maybe 3 hits and I was coughin my ass off. I was pretty damn high though.


----------



## ozstone (Oct 12, 2007)

krillianred said:


> it almost feels like we're talking about sex judging from all the nostalgia.
> 
> i remember feeling extremely nauseous (anyone else on this forum felt that way?)


Nauseaous from Sex?
Yeh I remember the first time, during foreplay and feeling the inside of a vagina nearly made me spew, its funny how things have changed. lol


----------



## devilwacause (Oct 14, 2007)

I remember...I told my buddy I wanted to get high, mainly cause I knew he could get some. He came up with some stuff (that in retrospect, probably wasnt that great) but man I got blown. We sat in a very echo prone location and cackled for hours that night freaking over branches and shadows in the wind and shit.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 22, 2007)

My story:

I work in a legal support company. Basically I answer phones, place orders (couriers and court filings) and check on their status. Whenever an order gets fucked up, I hear about it first directly from the client. The problem is rarely my fault, but I get an earful from a pissed off client, apologize and tell the asswipe who fucked up about it. They don't get yelled at by anyone. It can be stressful as hell.

I didn't smoke weed at the time, and I've always had issues with anger and stress. One day I was having what could have been the worst day of my life. Client were bitching at me nonstop and I was about ready to throw my phone right out the window. I was visibly enraged. My friend had a little chat with our supervisor and shortly thereafter I was invited to go for a drive with my friend.

We got into his car (I was bitching about clients the whole time) and all of a sudden he, the mega-stoner, produced a beautiful glass pipe and a freezer bag full of weed. Until that point I had been militantly against the use of marijuana. I thought it was just for immature dumbasses who only identify themselves by what they smoke. But I decided to give it a try because I was about to choke the person who yelled at me about some shit I didn't do. I smoked one bowl of chronic with my friend, and shortly thereafter we returned to work.

The rest of the day I sat in my chair with a huge smile on my face ready to help out our clients with whatever they needed. I took more orders and solved more problems that day than I ever had before. I had found a new way to cope with the stressful occupation that is customer service.

I now smoke a bowl every day before going to work. Sometimes I'll have one during my lunch break as well if the day is going particularly horrible. I'm a model employee and I've had 2 raises and a promotion since I started smoking. I love the humble cannabis plant and all it's done for me.

And to think in school they told me weed had nothing to offer.


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 23, 2007)

my first time was in 6th grade. my class was getting ready to go on a field trip but me and about five other friends didn't get to go, I think cause of grades. but, the teacher left the room so we to the back of the room and my friend pulled out a pipe so I took a couple of hits. and got pretty high. nobody else smoked it but me and the dude thar brought, don't know why nobody else did.


----------



## go.0d times (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea bout 2 and half years ago I bought a 20 bag of some nice dro. I didn't know what that meant at the time and I didn't know how much i was supposed to smoke. I didn't have a pipe and bong collection at the time and didn't know shit about rolling. I made a pipe out of a soda can by making an indent for the pack and poked holes through it. I smoked the whole gram in one sitting...my dad came home 20 mins later and I couldn't stop laughing. My dad knew what I did cause I eventually found out hes also a stoner.


----------



## Cearid (Nov 9, 2007)

My first time was with my buddy Mike, we were both around 12 years old, so 13 years ago now. He stole a bag from his dad who always grew and we smoked weed out of an improvised pop-can pipe (god I wish we had known better at the time) but man did we ever get stoned. The question still remains was it the weed or the paint and aluminum.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Nov 13, 2007)

My first time getting high. My cousin took me with her to meet her curvasious, red-headed, slender, friend Susan. While we were in Susan's car, Lauren told her that I had never smoked pot, and Susan asked me if I wanted to.
I answered that I did eventually want to try it, and BAM. Susan slammed her brakes, did an illegal U-turn and drove to her friend's house.
My first hit was from a bong called 'The Rapist'. My second was a shot gun from the pink heaven of Susan's lips. Later on Susan took me into her room and started changing her clothes. I forget how or why this happened, but I do remember it being a very enjoyable experience for me.
It was a great first time.


----------



## sum0 (Nov 13, 2007)

OH yeah! I remember! 

I was In a car at night on a drive to my freinds holiday home, Me and him were sitting in the back and his dad (a budsmoker) was driving.

We passed around a joint, coughed like a little bitch lol. After the joint I started to think 'Holy crap, were are these fucking people taking me? what the hell is going on?!' I was completely spazzing out hehe, the drive seemed to last 10 hours and at time I just kept laughing for no apparent reason. 

Damn tolerance is a crappy thing, never got that blazed again.


----------



## Kassidy (Nov 15, 2007)

shit how can i forget, i remember waking up and coming upstairs when my oldest brother was smoking on the porch. well i thought it was a 'cig', let me tell you sumthing that 'cig' changed my life for the better, i was in 6th grade, didnt really become a full time smoker until i hit high school tho.


----------



## urinmyrice (Jan 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> Wow! When I was younger I sometimes would buy smoke from people that had kids and they smoked in front of them.  I really was never comfortable with that and always wondered if the kids would smoke as well.
> Your parents smoked in front of you ever since you can remember.


dude my parents smoked all the time. now mom has stoped and dad smokes only a few times of the month(random drug test -_-!!) and i didnt start till i was 16


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 14, 2008)

Laughing hysterically, neary drowned, Bloody Loved it!

That is all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

my first time was seeds in a potato pipe. must have been 1980. needless to say..........i didn't get high.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 15, 2008)

*Been there done that!!*
*Killa headache huh?*



fdd2blk said:


> my first time was seeds in a potato pipe. must have been 1980. needless to say..........i didn't get high.


----------



## Lacy (Jan 15, 2008)

*I didn't say I was complately opposed to it.*
*At the time I was only 16.*


urinmyrice said:


> dude my parents smoked all the time. now mom has stoped and dad smokes only a few times of the month(random drug test -_-!!) and i didnt start till i was 16


----------



## wolfenluke (Jan 16, 2008)

I was 12 and my 17 yr old female neighboor was getting high under the apartment stairs tokeing out of a pop can when I busted her. I was like wtf is that ure doing ?? and she was like Do you wanna try it? after that it was all she wrotte.And by the way she was my 1st like 1yr later  no bs! And yes we were high as hell ahh Ill never forget her Staisha ..............................................


----------



## drew420man (Jan 16, 2008)

man the first tiem i got high i was 15 at a party and my buddy kole stole some of his dads personal. it was some bubblegum and i hit it through one of those one hit ciggy things. i just remember being drunk but this shit hit me instantly and i was in the zone. since that day i fell in love with mary j.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 16, 2008)

first time i smoked, i was 10, but i didnt get high. i didnt do it again intill i was 13, and man o man did i get fuckin high. me and my friend rob smoked with these older kids we knew from jr high, they were 8th graders, we were in 7th, of course back then that seemed like a huge diffrence, ha. there was 5 of is total, and they had about 3 joints goin around, after we got done, we talked awhile, dont know about what, then my friend had to go home, so i road with him(on our bikes), well on are way back were rideing, laughing, having a good time, then all of a sudden he's in front of me, and im rideing right behind him, cuz were talking, and boom the fuckin sidewalk is broke in half, and it has about 8 inches of concrete sticking out, he hits it first, flys over the handle bars, i hit it right after, fly over my handle bars. were laying in the street fuckin laughing are asses off. good times.


----------



## xtrapeppers (Jan 19, 2008)

I was 12, almost ten years ago, I went with an older kid in the neighborhood to pick up sprouts that his dealer started for him. Took two big as hits out of a 3 foot bong. After the second hit I coughed so hard I made myself puke lol.......aw memories....


----------



## Audio (Feb 9, 2008)

I was probably like 13, in my neighborhood with some kids that lived nearby. Funny story, the kids that first smoked me up...one of them had JUST got the shit kicked out of him by 'urinmyrice' who is on these forums, lol. Friend from way back, anyway, yeah, he beat the shit out of them, somehow, we ended up hanging out and they asked if i'd ever smoked before. I was like nah, but i'm down.

I remember thinking I was in a cartoon, like everything looked so...high def. It was great, and i've been hooked ever since.


----------



## bigbossGF (Feb 9, 2008)

I was 14 (Grade 9) and I remember my first time was with one of my friends from Elementary school, who is still currently my dealer. 

I had been curious about weed since semester 1 (at the time it was sem 2) and he invited me over to smoke with him for my first time after school one day. Well anyways, I arrived at his house via my bike and we chilled inside for a bit. His other friend was also(who is a good friend of mine today) coming over to blaze with us, and we then proceeded to the garage.

I pitched 10 (which I now realize was a lot) but man did that joint get me ripped! I was coughing uncontrollably and spitting constantly, while they were cracking up about it. 

After we were finished, another one of his friends came over who didn't smoke, and we walked down to the convenient store for some munchies. On the way there I started acting all stupid, and vividly remember running into the middle of the road! The friend who didn't smoke had to run and get me, and I kept doing other stuff that pissed him off. I remember him yelling at me to "act sane", but I couldn't help cracking up as he did. 

Well when we got back to his house to play ps2 and eat some munchies, we were watching the simpsons and I was cracking up more than I ever did while watching it! It was a great experience overall, and it has only lead to many other ones. 

Long live mary jane


----------



## Girlgonegreen (Feb 9, 2008)

i can recall the first time i got stoned

people told me that getting high was like a warm blanket on your brain, but growing up as a kid in canada for awhile i was really used to being around marijuana all the time. 

it wasnt until i was about 13 and i was with 5 of my close guy friends on a trail out in the forest. we made a bong out of a gatorade bottle and a bowl piece on the side. 

i took about 3 hits my first time, and realized that i couldnt control the smile on my face, or how much i was laughing, things were dizzy and strange. This isnt at all what i imagined being high would be like. 

the friend that had brought the weed was a big time dealer at our school, and he told me it was alaskan thunder fuck, the white weed. 

after smoking my first time i knew i was going to keep smoking, and i did haha


----------



## dew-b (Feb 9, 2008)

ozstone said:


> Can you recall the very first time you got stoned,
> 
> Its been a few years now, nearly 17 years to be exact.
> My first time was when I was at boarding school and a dude bought some shit back from break with him, I remember it being just leaf, and it wasn't even dried, anyways he rolled a spliff and I remember it being a bitch to burn, but for a Virgin it got me high, I remember going back to my cubicle and laying there just staring at the ceiling too paranoid to be seen, but about two hours later it was dinner time, and I had major munchies and ate enough food for about five people,
> ah those were the days


 i was in 7th or 8th grade when my mom first interduced me to pot. that was back in the 70's i got so stoned all i wanted to do was eat then sleep. after that my mom's bfs when they came over they would get me baked like a tater


----------



## el1 (Feb 10, 2008)

i cant remember my first but i remember one of the earliest time i can think of ...

Was about 13 and my mate came back on holiday from boarding school , his mother had sent him there 'cos we got up to to much trouble together haha , anyway he came back with a vhs case full of bud ,i remember it stun k so bad.
So we went out to town for a skate and smoke a joint down by the wharf.
Then we went to the skate shop to take my griptape off and get some new stuff , and i stabbed my hand when i slipped taking the tape off , and then the owner of the store took me to the kitchen to get a bandaid and on my way back i passed out and as i fell i grapped a rail of clothing and took it with me ,

then i woke up and i was blind , i could hear and feel but i couldnt see shit for about 20 minutes , man i was freaking , and then it slowly came back,

HAHA light weight huh?


----------



## newgrowz (Feb 12, 2008)

lmfao! the first time i got blazed i was at a party with some of my big stoner friends. well me and another buddy get there and no ones smoking so we start taking shots of vodka out of a half gal we had. after about 8 shots my other friend got there and he had his zong and was ready to smoke.the first 2 bowls didnt do much so i decided to keep going. long story short i must of blacked out after about the 4th bowl. it turned out we ended up smoking 12 bowls and i frankenstiened my ass out of the house, fell face first into a car and remember waking up pucking my guts out at my budies house. my parents found out and took my car away for like 3 weeks and i was pissed!
fuckin sucked balls but its one night ill never forget well at least what i remember i wont forget!!!


----------



## longlivemtb (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh man good times. I think It was sophomore year in high school at football game. A few kids were going to smoke and asked if I wanted to come. So we all went into the woods and started smoking. It was on old school, soda can with holes poked in the top to make a bowl like thing lol. I bet some of you guy have smoked out of a can before, good times right? Anyway, i got high which some people say doesn't happen on your first time, but I was so happy i threw my arms in the air and knocked the bowl out of my friends hand, weed and all. I thought they were gonna be super pissed but that said it was all good since i was my first time. From then on it's been all about the weed. Then I just remeber wanting to play basketball, and I was dirty at it. I guess weed does enhance your performance!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 20, 2008)

1964, 15 years old, black afghani hash, parking lot of the York Hotel ,London ,Ontario ,Canada,tin-foil pipe,got blitzed,some things you will always remember.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_Wow thats a long time a go. I wasn't even born then._


jimmyspaz said:


> 1964, 15 years old, black afghani hash, parking lot of the York Hotel ,London ,Ontario ,Canada,tin-foil pipe,got blitzed,some things you will always remember.


----------



## Stormfront (Mar 21, 2008)

my first time sucked i was 12 and my cousins were smokingon the steps to their apartments, they told me to hit it, and said it was candied....being 12 and knowing nothing i hit the blunt(which was laced with dust..."candied") and proceeded to freak out thinking i was dying.....they all laughed i cried i think and told them to bring me to the hospital....then i threatened to kill them if they made me do that shit again...then a week later i blazed up with this kid i was in school with i watched him break it up and roll it himself nothing added, we got baked...and i fell in love with the best plant in the world....and fuck everything else, if you mix it with weed, you ruined good green.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Wow thats a long time a go. I wasn't even born then._


Yah,I'm an old fart, ain't I??


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2008)

_Now did I say that?_

_ I'm not exactly a youngen myself_


jimmyspaz said:


> Yah,I'm an old fart, ain't I??


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't mind being an old fart, retirement ain't so bad...


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 22, 2008)

first time i got high I sat there for 15minutes smoking bowl after bowl in a cheap plastic bong with some schwag,... My big brother in my frat after each bowl was like feel anything yet.. No. ok packs me another. this seriously went on for like 10bowls.. then I was fucking tore up later we went to a friends that grew hydroponically now this was like 10+yrs ago and I was taking hits off a 3footer... Yeah I almost died that first day I got stoned it was a great fucking day and every since then I've been trying to relive it=)


----------



## russruss89 (Apr 14, 2008)

The first time i got high was at in the hotel the night before a high school golf tournament sophomore year. I had never wanted to smoke and i looked down on people who did smoke. when we were in the hotel was the first time i had ever seen weed, the people i was with started smoking and for some reason i agreed to. The rest of the night was spent eating food and laughing. ever since then i have loved weed, i just started my first grow


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Mar 12, 2009)

First time I got stoned a friend and I were smoking skunk. And I took a few hits and we went for a walk. We ended up at a friends house. I was sitting on her porch and it was a windy day I was trying to wax poetic and this came out of my mouth. " You ever notice how the wind blows??" Everyone was laughing and laughing. I started laughing and couldn't stop I mean I really could not stop laughing. I started to freak out and started to cry cause I was laughing so hard. And the more I laughed the higher I got. I wasn't getting enough O2. LOL And that was my first.


----------



## silverhaze20 (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh the first time i got high, i was always hatin on people who smoked especially my parents but i would always look at their stash for some reason lol. Well one day i opened it up in 8th grade and my god it was way different, (not bricked finally) lol well it was so skunky that my nose kinda twitched and i got this funny feeling. I had just got drunk for the first time on 4th of july weekend with my bud and 2 other girls. I took some weed and said this weekend us 4 r gonna smoke. Well it was bricked up this time i and none of us got high really. So i was wondering why people would even waste money on pot so i was like yea im never doing that again. Then i smoked about 3-4 more times with no effect even when i smoked some actually green bud. THENNN this one night after bball practice we made a water bong outta a gatorade twist top bottle with the 6 ppl in a corolla. I got so high and we just drove and smoked a whole quarter and we did circles to a main road like 12 times lol. I fell in love then and got ever single other person that was a friend of mine high, turned them all out basically, all of them except about the 5 of my friends that already smoked since like 3rd grade lol


----------



## silverhaze20 (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh funny story, 2 guys (twins) with us in the corolla were all-state running backs a few years later and one was walkin on the railroad tracks throwin rocks at a train drunk as hell and the conductor stopped the train and chased him down hahahah and hes an allstate running back!! HAHA ends up in jail and a m.i.p.


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Mar 14, 2009)

Not sure if it was the first time but I was inside of a 7-11 and the dude asked me if I wanted a bag, I burst out laughing and almost fell to the floor. Good times.


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 16, 2009)

First Time I Got Stoned I was around 14. My Cousin was on a Kind of House Arrest So I Was At His House. His Friend Smoked me Out With 2 Nice Size Joints. Ever Since Then I was Hooked.


----------



## nuera59 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! i think i was about 13/14, living in the costa del sol spain. Been there two minutes and was puffin on some fluffy pollen strait from marrocco!


----------

